# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Лебедев - Кокс. Нокаут во втором раунде!

## mishau_

На счету Лебедева 24 боя: 23 победы из них 17 нокаутом и одно поражение.
На счету Кокса 17 боев: 16 побед из них 15 нокаутом и одно поражение.  
1-й раунд: У Кокса прошел один хороший удар в самом начале. Но под конец  раунда Лебедев начал уворачиваться от ударов соперника и попадать сам.  «Немножко получил?» - встретили Лебедева его секунданты. 
2-й раунд: Второй раунд полностью за Лебедевым. Кокс пропускает атаку  россиянина. Ему удается прижаться к Лебедеву. Но это лишь отсрочило  поражение Кокса. За минуту до конца раунда удар Лебедева левой  отправляет Кокса в нокаут!  
Рефери матча поднимает руку Лебедева, а Баффер объявляет победителем матча российского боксера!

----------

